# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  помогите найти проги «ПДВ-Эколог»

## Zakr

помогите найти попрошайку для прог «ПДВ-Эколог» от "Интеграла" http://www.integral.ru/program.php?action=proglist
или аналогичные по расчету величин выбросов загрязняющих веществ от различных производств

----------


## sonder

Найди оф. пользователя и сними дамп с ключа, остальное - дело техники :)

----------


## andron2900

> помогите найти попрошайку для прог «ПДВ-Эколог» от "Интеграла" http://www.integral.ru/program.php?action=proglist
> или аналогичные по расчету величин выбросов загрязняющих веществ от различных производств


Имею огромную подборку работающих программ на тему Эколог, если надо, то пиши в личку.

----------

